# mini DisplayPort zu hdmi - kein Ton



## ApeXD (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute kürzlich habe ich an meine Grafikkarte einen Adapter von mini DP zu Hdmi angeschlossen
und somit meinen 32" Samsung Fernseher an meinen Computer angeschlossen.
Windows erkennt aber in dieser Verbindung den Fernseher als Ton Quelle nicht.
Wenn ich aber das HDMI Kabel aus dem Adapter Ziehe es in die HDMI-Buckse stecke, erkennt es den SAMSUNG Fernsher
wenn ich das ganze dann wieder zum vorherigen setting, sprich das HDMI Kabel zurück in den Adapter
bleibt der Fernseher als TON Quelle-
Nach einem Neustart des PC´s ist dies aber wieder geschichte.
Hta jemand einen Tipp?

(habe nur eine HDMI Buckse 2, mini DP Bucksen und eine DVI Buckse-


----------



## ApeXD (22. Januar 2014)

Hat keiner eine Antwort?
Es erkennt meinen Monitor (per hdmi angeschlossen) als Audiogerät
Den Fernseher aber nicht (Mini DP an HDMI) 
Kann ich das umstellen?
finde im ccc unter "Sound" und im Realtek HD Audio Manager nichts...
Bzw der fernseher wird nur erkannt wenn ich den pc starte wenn NUR der fernseher an ist.

Das umstöpseln geht nicht mein Monitor hat  nur HDMI und DVI, und wenn ich das Hdmi Kabel vom Monitor 
an den Adapter stecke springt der Monitor immer von "Analog" zu Hdmi und immer wieder das selbe, das Bild wird aber nicht übertragen


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2014)

Die Audio-Datenübertragung funktioniert bei DP grundlegend anders als bei HDMI, nicht über eine seperate Audio Leitung sondern über die selben Datenleitungen auf denen auch das Videosignal übertragen wird.

Manche Grafikkarten unterstützen im Display Port Dual Mode (HDMI/DVI Kompatibilitätsmodus) keine Audioübertragung.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ne blöde frage, aber warum schließt du die beiden nicht einfach immer umgekehrt an? Oder gibst du den Ton auch über deinen normalen Monitor ab?


----------

